# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Как убрать нули в кодах справочников?

## bismillyah

Подскажите как убрать нули в кодах справочников. Встала такая проблема, раньше использовали торговлю и бухгалтерию 1с, там все коды идут с нулями впереди. Потом торговлю заменили другой программой и там уже коды идут без нулей. При выгрузке данных в бухгалтерию возникает проблема, справочники дублируются. 

Подскажите как в бухгалтерии в кодах справочников (номенклатура, контрагенты, договора контрагентов, склады и т.д.) убрать впереди когда нули?

Бухгалтерия 2.0 на пратформе 8.1 

В интернет не нашла такую обработку.  :(

----------


## Ssima

> Подскажите как убрать нули в кодах справочников. Встала такая проблема, раньше использовали торговлю и бухгалтерию 1с, там все коды идут с нулями впереди. Потом торговлю заменили другой программой и там уже коды идут без нулей. При выгрузке данных в бухгалтерию возникает проблема, справочники дублируются. 
> 
> Подскажите как в бухгалтерии в кодах справочников (номенклатура, контрагенты, договора контрагентов, склады и т.д.) убрать впереди когда нули?
> 
> Бухгалтерия 2.0 на пратформе 8.1 
> 
> В интернет не нашла такую обработку.  :(


в конфигураторе в справочнике длину кода изменить попробуй, или нули добавь в торговлю.

----------


## bismillyah

> в конфигураторе в справочнике длину кода изменить попробуй, или нули добавь в торговлю.


Я посмотрела там, именно где правиться длинна кода не нашла. Не подскажете более подробно?

----------


## Kasay

А может сделать уникальность номеров в одной системе, например с помощью префикса?

----------


## bismillyah

Не поняла немного? У нас например и там и там номенклатура идентична, кроме того что в одной код с нулями а в другой без нулей. Но нам нужно чтобы они были связаны. Если в одной добавить префикс все равно ведь будет дубликат без префикса.

----------


## CyberNut

> Не поняла немного? У нас например и там и там номенклатура идентична, кроме того что в одной код с нулями а в другой без нулей. Но нам нужно чтобы они были связаны. Если в одной добавить префикс все равно ведь будет дубликат без префикса.


Правильней будет в Вашей новой торговой программе подкорректировать механизм выгрузки так, чтобы с кодам справочников добавлялось необходимое количество нулей.

----------


## bismillyah

> Правильней будет в Вашей новой торговой программе подкорректировать механизм выгрузки так, чтобы с кодам справочников добавлялось необходимое количество нулей.


Да понимаю. Но я не программист сама не знаю как это сделать. Можете подсказать что где изменить? выгрузка из Далиона нужна.

----------


## CyberNut

> Да понимаю. Но я не программист сама не знаю как это сделать. Можете подсказать что где изменить? выгрузка из Далиона нужна.


Насколько я понимаю, "Далион" - это конфигурация на базе 1С. Значит изменять нужно правила обмена по которым вы обмениваетесь между конфигурациями.
Если сможете прислать файл правил обмена и файл описания метаданных конфигурации Далиона, то, возможно, я смогу вам помочь.

----------


## bismillyah

> Насколько я понимаю, "Далион" - это конфигурация на базе 1С. Значит изменять нужно правила обмена по которым вы обмениваетесь между конфигурациями.
> Если сможете прислать файл правил обмена и файл описания метаданных конфигурации Далиона, то, возможно, я смогу вам помочь.


файл описания метаданных конфигурации - где взять? как он называется?

----------


## CyberNut

> файл описания метаданных конфигурации - где взять? как он называется?


Скачать обработку по экспорту описания метаданных можете тут:
MD_Exp.rar
Там во вложенном архиве обработки для всех версий 1С: 7.7 | 8.0 | 8.1 | 8.2
Используйте под ту версию платформы, на которой сделан ваш далион.
В Далионе просто через меню "файл -> открыть" открываете нужный файл, например, MD81Exp.epf указываете путь, куда будет сохранено описание.
Потом выложите куда-нибудь на обменник файл правил и файл описания метаданных и дайте ссылку.

----------


## bismillyah

> Потом выложите куда-нибудь на обменник файл правил и файл описания метаданных и дайте ссылку.


http://ifolder.ru/22272441

----------


## CyberNut

Подкорректировал правила, попробуйте: 
http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/622163/

Правда проверить не было возможности.

----------


## bismillyah

> Подкорректировал правила, попробуйте: 
> http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/622163/
> 
> Правда проверить не было возможности.


Спасибо. Я проверила. 

*Код организаций и складов можно не менять*, там и там стоят у нас одинаковые. Руками исправила. 

Основная проблема с кодами номенклатуры, контрагентов и договоров с контрагентами.

*Код номенклатуры*, который состоит из одного или двух знаков он в бухгалтерии 8-значный был, а из далиона по этой выгрузке выгрузился 11-значный.

*Код номенклатуры* состоящий из 3 или 4 знаков выгрузился так:

в далионе было "00007159", после выгрузки дублировалось с кодом "7 000000159"  то есть 11-значный код с пробелом на втором знаке.

*В кодах контрагентов* нулей не добавилось. В бухгалтерии коды 9-значные, из далиона дублировались без нулей..

*В кодах договоров с контрагентами* так же нулей не встало. В бухгалтерии они были 9-значные. из далиона дублировались без нулей..

----------


## CyberNut

> Спасибо. Я проверила. 
> 
> *Код организаций и складов можно не менять*, там и там стоят у нас одинаковые. Руками исправила. 
> 
> Основная проблема с кодами номенклатуры, контрагентов и договоров с контрагентами.
> 
> *Код номенклатуры*, который состоит из одного или двух знаков он в бухгалтерии 8-значный был, а из далиона по этой выгрузке выгрузился 11-значный.
> 
> *Код номенклатуры* состоящий из 3 или 4 знаков выгрузился так:
> ...


Видимо, у вас изменялась длина кодов в конфигурации.
Я делал для типовой бухгалтерии, там код номенклатуры из 11-ти знаков.

В принципе, можете вручную подкорректировать эти правила обмена.
В правилах сделайте поиск по тексту и в строках вида:


```
 ПривестиНомерКДлине(Источник.Код,11)
```

измените где необходимо длину кода (в примере *11*) для нужных справочников.

----------


## bismillyah

Я как вариант решила в бухгалтерии поставить так же как в далионе в конфигурации например код номенклатуры 6 знаков, число.

После этого по идее должно при выгрузке вставать правильно, но оно при выгрузке все равно дублируется с идентичными кодами. Не подскажете почему так? Вроде бы все одинаково, может еще что-то где-то надо изменить?

----------


## CyberNut

> Я как вариант решила в бухгалтерии поставить так же как в далионе в конфигурации например код номенклатуры 6 знаков, число.
> 
> После этого по идее должно при выгрузке вставать правильно, но оно при выгрузке все равно дублируется с идентичными кодами. Не подскажете почему так? Вроде бы все одинаково, может еще что-то где-то надо изменить?


Возможно в правилах обмена используется синхронизация по внутреннему идентификатору, либо поля поиска так настроены.

----------


## bismillyah

> Возможно в правилах обмена используется синхронизация по внутреннему идентификатору, либо поля поиска так настроены.


Не много вас не поняла.. А это можно как-то исправить?

----------


## bismillyah

Я посмотрела файл правил выгрузки и где изменить чтобы синхронизация по коду была не нашла.

----------

